# Rechazo de gravas



## Liberalia

Can anybody assist? It refers to applying a layer of that material on refilled ground...


----------



## Liberalia

Sorry, my attempt would be "gravel waste"


----------



## frida-nc

Hi:  I would call this *gravel debris,* since "debris" is a term used in geology for rock fragments, and does not connote to such a degree that the rock is for discard.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Liberalia

frida-nc said:


> Hi:  I would call this *gravel debris,* since "debris" is a term used in geology for rock fragments, and does not connote to such a degree that the rock is for discard.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Hi Frida, thanks a lot.  The material normally used in these cases in Spain, is the kind of "pellet" form of gravel found in rivers or lakes rather than the ground rock.  Best regards.


----------



## Vampiro

See here, just in case...
Good luck.
_


----------



## Liberalia

Thanks a lot Vampiro.  But definitely the material I speak about is nothing of "refuse"... I do not really understand why they call it technically in Spanish as if it was so, but it is actually ROLLING STONES, that are collected from river or lake sides or bottoms just as they are, with absolutely no transformation at all and used  in construction directly on the job-site.


----------



## frida-nc

River gravel (Wikipedia) should be an option, then.
You also have various types of gravel listed in this Wikipedia article, including a small rounded gravel called pea gravel.


----------



## jsvillar

> But definitely the material I speak about is nothing of "refuse"... I do not really understand why they call it technically in Spanish as if it was so, but it is actually ROLLING STONES, that are collected from river or lake sides or bottoms just as they are, with absolutely no transformation at all and used  in construction directly on the job-site.


A suggestion: if you do some sorting in the gravel, then you get a *reject *fraction that maybe is too small, or has a wrong shape, and includes all the dirt you picked along with the gravel, but it can be used for refilling. So maybe it means 'bad quality gravel'.


----------



## Liberalia

jsvillar said:


> A suggestion: if you do some sorting in the gravel, then you get a *reject *fraction that maybe is too small, or has a wrong shape, and includes all the dirt you picked along with the gravel, but it can be used for refilling. So maybe it means 'bad quality gravel'.



Well, the material in a properly compacted layer is intended to form the filling crown.


----------



## jsvillar

I don't know the meaning of 'filling crown', sorry.
I'm just saying that the 'rechazos' of different facilities (gravel or rock quarries) are frequently used for filling and even paving.


----------



## frida-nc

The term seems to be *reject gravel* (a quite literal translation).  It may be gravel too coarse to pass through a certain class of screen, or gravel which floats instead of sinking.  There's even a picture in the second link.

http://ir.library.oregonstate.edu/xmlui/handle/1957/7071
http://www.brauncewellquarries.co.uk/sandgravel.htm


----------



## Liberalia

frida-nc said:


> The term seems to be *reject gravel* (a quite literal translation).  It may be gravel too coarse to pass through a certain class of screen, or gravel which floats instead of sinking.  There's even a picture in the second link.
> 
> http://ir.library.oregonstate.edu/xmlui/handle/1957/7071
> http://www.brauncewellquarries.co.uk/sandgravel.htm



Oh, thank you so much Frida!!!  I have seen the picture and yes, it is the kind I thought!!!  
Thanks to you all above also for your contributions that helped greatly in focusing the target!!!!


----------

